# Fun jumping video :)



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I haven't posted one of these in awhile, so I thought I'd give all of our Horse Forum followers a little update vid! :lol:

Here's clips of Sandie and I showing our progression from when we first started learning to jump together last spring to the present day...yes, we still have much to learn, but she's so smart and willing and it's really been fun learning together!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Aw. She's beautiful, and you both look like you're having a blast!


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

You guys have done an amazing job together !!! 
You can see the difference from start till now . 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

horseluver2435 said:


> Aw. She's beautiful, and you both look like you're having a blast!


Thanks and we are!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

AfterParty said:


> You guys have done an amazing job together !!!
> You can see the difference from start till now .
> Keep up the good work.


Thank you so much!! We've both worked VERY HARD over the past year and a half to get where we are (you should see some of my first videos haha we couldn't even canter!!) Sandie was green broke when I got her a year and a half ago, so she didn't know much, and I am a pretty green rider myself (coming up on 4 years riding) so it's been a LOT LOT LOT of hard work and practice to get here, but it's been so NEAT learning how to train her  

Couldn't have done any of it without the help of my trainers though!


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

You are a great rider , you two work so well together!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

AfterParty said:


> You are a great rider , you two work so well together!


THANK YOU I really appreciate that


----------



## WithABitOfHope (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow, you guys are an awesome pair! You've got quite the little event pony there. She looks very willing! Keep up the good work together


----------



## blink (Jul 14, 2010)

Well done! It looks like both of you have worked hard over the past year and a half.
This is exciting for me to watch as my daughter is just about to begin her jumping training. We are moving her TB to a new farm with a resident Grand Prix trainer. The two of them will learn together, just as you and Sandie did.
I can't wait to show her your video! She will be so motivated.

Keep on flying!

blink


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

You guys have made great progress together!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

You two lok great together! You have a solid leg too


----------



## MeganAndPastick (Aug 9, 2010)

Awhh. I must say Sandie looks gorgeous in That light blue color! She's a beautiful jumper


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

Your horse reminds me of my best friends buckskin. Always having that head low! LOL


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

You two look so wonderful together, I even got a few goosebumps watching that video  She is such a stunning horse and appears very willing, and I find it very hard to believe you two just started jumping a little over a year ago! In all honesty, you're jumping position looks MILES better than mine and I have been riding for SEVEN YEARS! Haha can you sense my little hint of jealousy there? :wink:

Anyway, keep up the fantastic work, you guys look great!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

HITS, there you are! I haven't seen a post from you all summer. Looks like you and Sandie have been working on perfecting your jumping. Looking good. You must be very tolerant of the summer heat. My horse and I have been goofing off all summer playing in the hay fields. We're still jumping small twigs. Glad you're having so much fun with your girl.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

dreamrideredc said:


> You two look so wonderful together, I even got a few goosebumps watching that video  She is such a stunning horse and appears very willing, and I find it very hard to believe you two just started jumping a little over a year ago! In all honesty, you're jumping position looks MILES better than mine and I have been riding for SEVEN YEARS! Haha can you sense my little hint of jealousy there? :wink:
> 
> Anyway, keep up the fantastic work, you guys look great!


 
Thank you so much!!!  That just made my day!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

MyBoyPuck said:


> HITS, there you are! I haven't seen a post from you all summer. Looks like you and Sandie have been working on perfecting your jumping. Looking good. You must be very tolerant of the summer heat. My horse and I have been goofing off all summer playing in the hay fields. We're still jumping small twigs. Glad you're having so much fun with your girl.


Yes it is I!! :wink: I know, I have been SO busy showing this year with Sandie I haven't had time for making a video, but I've sure had time to take videos so I eventually decided to sit down and compile some! 

We've been to 8 shows already this year, 2 combined tests and then 6 of the mini trials in the Very Green division (W/T dressage and 2' fences), and we now have 4 blue ribbons, 2 red, and 2 yellow!  Sandie is on FIRE this year hahaha!!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

wow! i'm at a loss for words! you guys make a great team!  what's the name of that song if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you beau! The song is "Club can't handle me" by Flo Rida 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Slightly off topic, but I love how she almost always has matching boots and saddle pad! So cute!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

lol yeah we do that...I try to match heer to what I'm wearing that day if I can 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

We did the matching thing again last night hehe  Pink and burgundy! These were pics from some schooling we did over a few jumps at our barn last night...


----------



## teagan (Aug 16, 2010)

you guys look great i love jumping i cant wait to high jumping and cross crountry with my new horse keep up the good work


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

teagan said:


> you guys look great i love jumping i cant wait to high jumping and cross crountry with my new horse keep up the good work


Thanks! And I know, right?? Jumping is SO fun and my horse LOVES it!!  In fact, last night it took forever before I would even school her over jumps because we always start with flat work and she was being so HYPER and on the forehand, so we kept doing transitions and switching directions to calm her down and get her listening...well every time it looked to her like we were going anywhere near a jump she would ***** her ears forward and speed up!! haha I had to wait until she was nice and calm and balanced and paying attention to nothing but me before I would reward her with some jumping :lol:


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

COOL!!! That looks like fun (exept for the refusal) and you were great!!! Good music too


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks stella  and oh that refusal was nothing lol...u should see some where I actually came flying off! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Love all her different colored outfits hehehe....I envy you sooo much I miss jumping and eventing looks so fun.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

You two are my favorites


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

ladybugsgirl said:


> Love all her different colored outfits hehehe....I envy you sooo much I miss jumping and eventing looks so fun.


thanks! we can't seem to stick to one color for long lol  And yes Eventing is a lot of fun!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> You two are my favorites


 thanks drew! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

You guys look great for it being your first time I just learning to jump too. Do you do hunter or jumper
?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I actually do Eventing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

How about you? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Love the video HITS! Its great to see progress, and that video will be a good momento by next year._

_Can you send your videographer to follow me around for a while please?  hahaha_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

lol I had many videographers...I love barn friends! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

there's no way you'd know you have only been riding for four years! you guys look great! and it looks like you get to go ride at some really fun places.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks wren!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

That is an awesome video. You both make such a team... and for only a year? WOW. You two are awesome and have come so far. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you!!  Yes, a year and a half together now...I've been riding for almost 4 yrs now, but she's my first horse...our "2 yr anniversary" of me owning her is in November!  hehe


----------

